# ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey guys, 

Just thought I would share my ADA Mini M pictures, unfortunately taken by iPhone 

Here's my specifications;-

Substrate;- ADA Powersand capped with ADA Amazonia Powder.

Hardscape;- Dragonstone

Flora;-
staurogyne repens
Hemianthus 'Cuba'
Pogostemon Erectus
Rotala Rotundifolia

Fauna;-
10 Celestial pearl Danios
3-4+ Low grade Crystal Red Shrimp
2 Amano Shrimp

Co2;- JBL m001 setup. Between 12-8pm

Lighting;- ADA Solar M. Between 1-9pm

Fertilizers;- ADA Green Brighty & Brighty K  1ml Per day.

Clear Back tank with nice wallpaper behind   

I really want an SLR, but unfortunately I am on an apprentice wage & fish keeping comes first  
So please bear with me on the quality of the shots. 














Im currently waiting on the Rotala to sprout from behind Rock and to right of Pogostemon Erectus, as I know they look a little bare.

I've also been experimenting with the HC carpet, Cutting it into what looks quite similar to the telitubbies house   

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: ADA Mini M*

2nd shot is gorgeous! Great looking tank mate, and some lovely hardware  
Well done!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> 2nd shot is gorgeous! Great looking tank mate, and some lovely hardware
> Well done!



Hey Kris, 
Thanks very much. I too like the look from above of Pogostemon erectus, Looks a lot better from above than it does from the front. Ive been trying to, and will persist to trim the front in an effort to create a bushy growth in an attempt to give similar appearance as the shot from above.

I removed all my Cal aqua eflux & influx pipes, along with my Co2. Acting like a bit of a geek.
Ive got the Fluval Cone shaped drop checker at the mo, but dont know what to upgrade to.

Maybe a Cal aqua Clip on checker? or a Nano cal aqua Drop checker. hmm


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Lovely tank and great shots (even from a phone). I love how you have the water right at the very lip. Looks like a proper floating cube of nature. Really nice.

Like the scape too. Very simple yet so effective. It's definitely worth the effort of removing the hardware for the photos. I must do that soon.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Hey Pariahrob,

Thanks very much, topped it up to take photos  
I kept an eye on your journal, love your 60-P. I wish I could afford one ha.

Don't know if to keep this scape or adjust it / change it completely. Time will tell !

Thanks for your comment


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Yes it really looks great from above, very "fluffy" or something  that sounds weird 

I have no clue as to glassware, don't know much about it!

But I think it just looks great!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Yeah kris, 

I love its appearance from up top, especially when its sitting just below the surface and has a purple red colouration to it. Looks like little sunbursts 

As for the glassware Cal aqua pipes are quite commonly used on Mini Ms because of their size and look great.

You gonna be doing another scape soon with the manzy off hogie?


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Yeah  Looks really good alright ! 

Ah I see, I'll have to get my head (and bank account) round the whole glassware issue. 

Yeah, I'm just cycling a tank at the moment back in Ireland, It's called Lavagumi. Nothing to do with Iwagumi, just called it that coz I'm using lava rock from the giants causeway in it. 

So going to rearrange that when I get home, get plants, set up my FE CO2.. Then hopefully it'll look good. 

Will let you know when I'm updating the journal if you want!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Looks great Whitey!
Do you use tap water or RO or a mix?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Hey Ady,

I use a 50/50 mix of North Yorkshire water.
Which is hard ha. About 300 Tds out of tap.

When I lived in darlington Im sure the water was a lot softer there.

Regards
Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Im on with an ADA style cabinet as we speak for this tank.
Don't know if I will be doing a journal though! 

Got a bit of a quiet afternoon here at work so got all components cut already, hopefully get main box structure complete before I leave. 

Im thinking a Pewter or similar colour for this? Or white?
Going to be spraying either with plasticote or might get a mate at a car garage to! 

Havent bumped into you at paddock farm yet Ady! 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M*

Taking my time with the cabinet, getting plenty of coats of undercoat on before I put my topcoat of silk light grey. Looks like a nice colour from test.

Will upload some more photos soonish.

Heres one to show general shape;


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M*










A couple of pictures following this mornings first coat, just incase anyone is watching this thread. Pretty happy with the grey colour. Its 'Rust-oleum - painters touch' in a 'Stone grey Satin'

Planning a rescape of this tank when I get it on its stand in a couple of weeks. 
Going for a manzi theme I think.

Regards


----------



## Ady34

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Looking pretty slick!.... the benefits of being a joiner   .
If you got it sprayed at a garage it would cost quite a lot, and you would only really benefit if you were going for a gloss look, the colour you have chosen is nice and subtle and wont detract from the tank and scape   
a manzy theme sounds good to me.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M*

Thanks ady, 

Yeah sometimes its good because Everything is to hand, and knowing a few tradesmen also helps with other stuff!

Yeah I wasnt wanting anything too dramatic in regards to gloss finish. Prefer a slightly duller sheen. 

I picked this grey as i believed the intensity of the greens would show up quite well against this tone without being too dark.

Regards,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*

A few more pics from today;





















Bits still to sort, for example doors not quite staight and the plinth needs fixing into place.
I know its just another ADA build, but I'm happy with the results


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: ADA Mini M*

shame your not close to me as i fancy one myself!  Good job buddy.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> shame your not close to me as i fancy one myself!  Good job buddy.



  Thanks very much Iain. Have a go!


----------



## awtong

*Re: ADA Mini M*

That's excellent work.  Looks great.  

Andy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> That's excellent work.  Looks great.
> 
> Andy




Thanks very much andy


----------



## Ady34

*Re: ADA Mini M*

Really looks good, especially like the adjustable feet for levelling, great idea.
Now you just need to get the tank on it and the scape going!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*

Hey,

Thanks ady, yeah like i said in message its a good feature with rimless tanks full to the brim. If anyone is interested, rather than conventional kitchen unit legs which are between 136mm and 175mm, these are Shower tray legs. 
Which are very sturdy and adjustable between 63mm and 100mm.

Cant wait for rescape  

Regards,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Pretty Impressed with the overall results;
Pics are appalling quality, as I used the 'HDR' Setting on my iPhone.
Otherwise the light overpowers photo, meaning you cant see the cabinet.


----------



## tim

nice cabinet fancy building me an L shaped one to house 2 tanks ! mind you fuel cost with the drive up from london might not be cost effective lol good job lookin forward to your rescape


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> nice cabinet fancy building me an L shaped one to house 2 tanks ! mind you fuel cost with the drive up from london might not be cost effective lol good job lookin forward to your rescape



Hey tim,

Thanks very much.
Ha that would be a good challenge! But yes, petrol/diesel is fast becoming liquid gold.

Im going to begin a cabinet for my 60x40x40 soon! Similar ADA style. So will journal that, might help out a bit.

Regards,


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Nice job, looks good!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*

Thanks aqua!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Emergent Pogostemon 'Erectus';





In need of a trim I think! This is how it is growing, in no way did I yank it out or drop water level from normal position (within reason due to evap.)


----------



## HarryRobinson

Id leave them stems, they give an extra dimension to the scape unless they're blocking light that is?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*





Kinda guess its too late 'arry!  
Rescaped it sunday night. Smashed the dragon stone to better pieces.

Think the Stauro and HC look well. The roots of the Pogostemon erectus were desperate for a thin out, they are still behind the rock  but cut right back.

Also some rotala sp. Red is cut back to increase density/ bushiness.

Will update in a couple of weeks


----------



## Little-AL

Like that a lot! Tank looks great and love the work you have don on the cabinet! Fair play  8)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*



			
				Little-AL said:
			
		

> Like that a lot! Tank looks great and love the work you have don on the cabinet! Fair play  8)



Hey AL,
Thanks very much for your kind words.
New layout needs tweaking I think. Ever so slightly.

Regards


----------



## Antipofish

That stuaro is looking proper lush Nat.  Nice one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*

Hey chris, 
Thanks very much. Am I right in thinking your having problem with Stauro yourself? 

Just playing around with 'instagram' on my iPhone and edited the photo, got this with the Lo-fi setting;





Regards


----------



## Ian Holdich

looking good mate, you certainly have the 'knack' for growing plants.


----------



## Ady34

ianho said:
			
		

> looking good mate, you certainly have the 'knack' for growing plants.


+1 to that, stauro looks amazing and HC too   .
Wheres your 60p Journal Nathaniel?   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hey chris,
> Thanks very much. Am I right in thinking your having problem with Stauro yourself?
> 
> Just playing around with 'instagram' on my iPhone and edited the photo, got this with the Lo-fi setting;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Hi Nat, No mate.  I used to have a few issues with Stauro not growing but now Im dosing EI salts its doing really well.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*

Ah right, i love stauro.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Think this deserves a real overhaul. Let me think about it while I get my 600mm going


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: ADA Mini M & D.I.Y cabinet build.*

Right guys, any roots on these Stauro by the way and size on this HC carpet ha! 









All going in bin because, I kind of half neglected tank while I scaped my other and HC was covered in Staghorn Algae.

Almost got this tank stripped down now ready for the low tech riverbed scape I plan for some RCS /RBS coming soon. 

Will be making a Journal so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## HarryRobinson

Nooooo, all that styro I could of had!


----------



## naz

whitey 89 tank looks amazing,.......


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

naz said:


> whitey 89 tank looks amazing,.......



Thanks mate, this tank is completely stripped down now and is a CRS tank which can be found Here

Also, Currently juggling another cabinet build, on another tank, which can be found Here

Cheers,


----------



## naz

always fancyed trying a cabinet build,the price thay charge for cabinets is alot.....got to be a lot cheaper making it.....


----------



## PPage666

tidy looking setup


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

naz said:


> always fancyed trying a cabinet build,the price thay charge for cabinets is alot.....got to be a lot cheaper making it.....



Hey Naz,
Yeah its astronomical! I think the whole cabinet here cost me just shy of £50 all in. I did pick up a few pieces such as white paint on the interior up for nothing from our workshop. 

Wasnt a bad build, and still going strong today


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

PPage666 said:


> tidy looking setup



Thanks mate  its all changed now.


----------

